# Controlling the Pain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Controlling the Painhttp://research.unc.edu/endeavors/spr2007/drossman.php


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

For chronic pain from abdominal surgeries, I use Chronic Pain 110 Program - also from Mike Mahoney - author of the IBS Audio Program. It takes away the pain and lets me get to sleep - or get on with my life.


----------

